# Porter cable 4210 dovelail jig help.



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

So I picked up a porter cable dovetail jig off craigy's list today. It came with box, manual and all needed nuts/bolts and bit. I noticed that the bit is a 1/2" shank. Does that mean that this jig cannot be used with a router that uses 1/4" bits? Just wondering if there was a way to use it, or if I just wasted $50.00. I cannot afford a 1/2" router now or in the near futor... Any help will be greatly apriciated. _Duane


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering would it work if I put bushing on the 1/4" bit to make it 1/2" in dia. Would that work with the PCDJ?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dribon...

the 1/2" shank bit you got is a 17/32" 7* degree dovetail bit..

MLCS makes a bit in that size in 1/4" shank...#5403. $9.50

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

HTH
bill


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Awsome I'll get that ordered. So this will work eventhough it is on a 1/4" dia shank? Hmm.. I have a ryobi bit set that has a dovetail bit that say's is 1/2" on a 1/4"dia shank. It looks to be very close when they are both linned up. Might this work in the mean time?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dribron...

the MLCS bit has the same configuration as your 1/2" shanked bit, only it has a 1/4" shank, so it should work. Now, with that said,, I should tell you that not all router bits are
created equal even when they have the same specs. The MLCS bit may indeed have the same specs, but I can't guarantee you that it will work 100%.

You can contact a retailer that sells the PC jigs and see what hey rec. as an aftermarket bit. Rockler, Woodcraft etc. I'm sure would be able to give you an experienced response......

Here's a thread that pretty much asked the same question you did...several good responses including "Whiteside bit's" marketed as Porter Cable dovetail replacements.

rwyoung gives a very good reply...

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/12636-dovetail-bit-pc4210-jic.html


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> dribron...
> 
> the MLCS bit has the same configuration as your 1/2" shanked bit, only it has a 1/4" shank, so it should work. Now, with that said,, I should tell you that not all router bits are
> created equal even when they have the same specs. The MLCS bit may indeed have the same specs, but I can't guarantee you that it will work 100%.
> ...


mm


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

dribron said:


> mm


Hmm how in the world did my message get mixed into a quote? lol


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

What Router do you have? Can you change the collet to a 1/2" collet? Most newer routers can use both sizes by changing the collet unless it is a smaller unit like a trim router.


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

I am not sure if I can. It is a ryobi 163k a bit of a cheapy so I doubt it. I have been looking for an option but so far havn't found it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dribron...

the MLCS bit #5403 is a 1/4" shank...


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you I will get that ordered. Now I just need to find a base for my router that will accept porter cable temple's. The one on the ryobi has a pretty large opening.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dribron said:


> Thank you I will get that ordered. Now I just need to find a base for my router that will accept porter cable temple's. The one on the ryobi has a pretty large opening.


Hi Duane - The Milescraft baseplate fits almost all routers, including my Hitachi M12VC and Freud 1700. I have heard of some people that had to drill an extra hole in it for some of the Ryobi models though. It comes with a batch of guides and an adapter to accept PC style guides. 
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
Good Luck


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

The milescraft baseplate looks pretty good. Guess I'll be ordering it with a new bit in a few days. Wow if I had known of all the trouble I would have getting things to work with my Ryobi I would have never picked up thar PC jig.... lol But now I have it and want to use it.. so i'm all in ..... :wacko:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dribron said:


> The milescraft baseplate looks pretty good. Guess I'll be ordering it with a new bit in a few days. Wow if I had known of all the trouble I would have getting things to work with my Ryobi I would have never picked up thar PC jig.... lol But now I have it and want to use it.. so i'm all in ..... :wacko:


Hi Duane - Ryobi makes a pretty decent tool for the money but in some areas they seem to march to somebody else's drummer. My table saw doesn't have mitre slots.... makes for some creative jigs:wacko:


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes that does seem to be the case. Although I do have a small ryobi bandsaw that I have found to work very well, as does my router. I wish it accepter 1/4" and 1/2" and not only 1/4". But for now I figure it is a good learner. Hope I can get it to work with my PC dovetail jig. Though so many here have been kind enough to find a 1/4" shank bit with 7 deg, weather it works well or not is still to be seen. I figure worst case, I put away the jig untill one day, not too soon when I can buy a better router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can easily make your own sub base plate to accept guide bushings. You will find a photo shoot / how to in the guide bushings section.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I believe that You can use a 1/4 in bit with a 1/2 in. cutters, Or A 1/2 in.bit cutter with a 1/4 in. shank. Unless someone knows why You can't, that should solve the problem. Take Your time, Don't push the router. Would not want the bit break!,


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> I believe that You can use a 1/4 in bit with a 1/2 in. cutters, Or A 1/2 in.bit cutter with a 1/4 in. shank. Unless someone knows why You can't, that should solve the problem. Take Your time, Don't push the router. Would not want the bit break!,


The bit used with the PC 4210 is not a 1/2" cutter as in other jigs. It's a 17/32" / 7deg bit. If a 1/4" shank is needed TwoSkies57 suggested one can be found at MLCS.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

jlord said:


> The bit used with the PC 4210 is not a 1/2" cutter as in other jigs. It's a 17/32" / 7deg bit. If a 1/4" shank is needed TwoSkies57 suggested one can be found at MLCS.


If you are still looking for that 17/32" bit in 1/4" shank WhiteSide carries one. I was buying the 1/2" version replacement at my local WoodCraft and almost picked up that bit by mistake. It actually mentioned PC replacement on the package.

WoodCraft
If that link does not work it is part# 148965 at Woodcraft. Whiteside part number is D7-530.


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

It will work with both half inch bits and quarter inch bits. The instructions are very good also. I cut some decent through dovetails first time I used it by doing EXACTLY what the instructions said. 


Every day above ground is a good day...


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

There are a number of places that sell router base plates - Rockler, Lee Valley, MCLS, etc...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

dribron said:


> The milescraft baseplate looks pretty good. Guess I'll be ordering it with a new bit in a few days. Wow if I had known of all the trouble I would have getting things to work with my Ryobi I would have never picked up thar PC jig.... lol But now I have it and want to use it.. so i'm all in ..... :wacko:


I have looked about everywhere I could think of for a 1/2" collet for the Ryobi 163 router with no results. I have 9 routers of 5 different brands and know 2 or 3 of them have collets that are interchangeable from one brand to the other. The other option would be to take just the collet to a HD or Lowes and see if it will fit a router that does use both a 1/4" and 1/2" collet. If so look over the Net for a 1/2" replacement collet for the brand router it fits. 

Even though you are limited at the present time to using 1/4" shank bits these are the bits I use for my PC 4216 dovetail jig. The PC 4212 jig uses 7 degree dovetail and 17/32" straight bits with 1/2" shank to rout dovetails so these may not be on option at the present time, but nevertheless something to keep in mind. The Mini bits are 1/4" shank but are for use with the 4216 template to rout 1/4" dovetails and box joints. The bits are inexpensive and cut dovetails and box joints very clean from my experience. This same Ebay seller also sells many other types of router bits that while not in the same league as Whiteside, CMT or Freud ,they in my opinion, still better bits than the cost would imply.


2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4212 JIG | eBay


2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini | eBay


----------

